# northeastrn haunters convention



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Me. I went broke there last year. Came home with skeletons and stuff at killer prices.


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

aint that the truth,lol,there are alot of good buys there..alot of venders,not to mention the classes you can take....looking forward to going this year as well..i think the best is that the wife and i met some of the nicest people last year...


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I will be there again this year, got alot of good finds last year hope to again this year and Im hoping to take a class this year.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wish i had the money to go to it, but i am already commited to midwest haunters convention, thats where i go every year. Any links or info on this convention?


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I have photos that I took from the convention in my photo album


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there anything like this on the west coast?


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

PICK ME!!!!!! We are going can't wait to go and the haunted house tour!!!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Me and me lady are hoping to go, I got to buy my tickets. It will be my first convention and I'm excited for it!


----------



## make them scream (Jul 2, 2009)

*when and where is it*

when and where is it


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*Who What When Where Why ????*

Annual National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House & Hearse Convention!!
Valley Forge Convention Center Pennsylvania
April 29th - May 2nd 2010
National Halloween Convention | Horror Antiques Authors Monster Collectors

VIDEOS OF LAST YEARS CONVENTION:
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions

ZOMBIE themed costume ball
Cadavers Cotillion | Haunted House Costume Ball | Halloween Masquerade | Haunts Party

Tour as a guest and then get a lights on behind the scenes tour of one of the largest haunted 
attractions on the east coast! HORRORFEST!
Haunt Tour | Haunted House Tours | Halloween Trips & Events

Over 100 vendor booths to purchase product NOT AVAILABLE IN STORES !! (For example, let's say you needed a prop of "A dead body of a 40 year old woman from the 18th century, in an appropriate gown of that time period, who was half eaten, with a giant 8 foot tall 
animatronic werewolf crouching over her, dripping blood from it's jaws while it's head swings from side to side, howling at the moon..."

WE HAVE VENDORS WHO CAN (and do!) CUSTOM MAKE THAT PROP FOR YOU!
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/nhcfloorlayout.pdf

A Make Up WAR !
Think you're the best makeup artist in the industry?
PROVE IT!
MakeUp War

ATTEND IN COSTUME!

PLENTY OF FUN EVENTS!
Haunters Lair | Events, Games, Contests, Photography, Art Work, Posters

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Grouf (Jan 23, 2010)

ice111302 said:


> how man of my fellow haunt enthusiast are going to the northeastern haunters convention in pa this year?????


I'll be there, but have to bounce back to VA Saturday morning for daughters confirmation.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

Grouf said:


> I'll be there, but have to bounce back to VA Saturday morning for daughters confirmation.



haha this made me laugh for some terrible reason! 

I am going to be there for sure!!! Ill be hanging at the LOKI's WORKSHOP booths..and i am also going to be teaching a seminar on Trash to Terror. Thats our favorite topic around here LOL 

I am so excited already! PLEASE if you come by Loki's Workshop as for me! LadyAlthea or Darlene!! 

I cant wait for the Zombie ball most of all though. That is going to be so freaking fun!!

Have you guys seen larry Howdie on facebook? He is traveling the country taking pics as he goes. I think ill make a thread here about it. He is going to be at the convention too!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

w00t this is this weekend  anyoen going?


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

LadyAlthea said:


> w00t this is this weekend  anyoen going?


Going to be going to the 'meet and greet' on Thursday night. Unfortunately, I can't make it to the actual show.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*i'll be there*

this is my first year, I am so excited


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I was absolutely planning on being there, but a death in the family and car trouble that both cost much money it's just not possible this year, but I will hopefully be there next year! Morumen Cemetery is there in spirit!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

im sorry to hear that things made it so you couldnt go  I am here now and its amazing to be with so many people who love this stuff as much as i do! 

If you are there, stop by Lokis Workshop, thats the booth that i am at.


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

Me too.....


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW what fantastic time!!!!! really..what an experience we had. Lokis Workshop, the booth i had with my friend, won an award for best presentation! WOOT!!

I met so many people and pumped this website out to them. many were members already. 

I have a ton of pics ill post later today. im sorting through them.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*it was an awesome time*

it was great, I am so glad I went, I will post some videos up whenI get a chance


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

it was wonderful! I had 23 people in my class and a huge thanks to those of you who let me showcase your props!!!! 

I felt so at home there! I never felt i had to hold back and not once did i get 'that look'. I met so many people and saw so many awesome things


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

did anybody go to the set and scenery design class???and did they have any how to videos on the subject??? i believe it was to be done by the guys from bad boy designs....


----------

